# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  UIF maximum earnings ceiling increase 2007

## Dave A

The maximum earnings ceiling used for the calculation of UIF contributions has been increased from R11 662.00 per month to R12 478.00 with effect from 1st October 2007.

----------


## Venesh

What amount would my 1st payment be from UIF, if my gross was R24000 a month

----------


## Dave A

By my understanding, in that case your payout would be based on earnings of R12 478.00.
I'm not sure of the percentage at the moment. Last I heard it was 40%.

----------

